# Remove your "A" - How many have tried Virtual Experience?



## NWCPC (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm curious to know how many people have purchased the Virtual Experience program, coding 800 redacted charts, to get the "A" removed from your CPC-A credential.

Would you recommend the Virtual Experience program to other CPC-A's?

What do you like/dislike about the program?

How long does it take you to complete each exercise?

Any other info you can provide would be appreciated.

Thanks!
NWCPC


----------



## ealasaid76 (Feb 5, 2011)

*I'm a CPC-A and I wouldn't do it*

It's a substitution for real life coding experience.  It's just another exam.  I don't want to take the easy way out.  That's just IMO.


----------



## jyotirvora (Feb 8, 2011)

I am currently working on it. Seems interesting. I'm getting experience while looking for jobs which is pretty hard. 

Jyoti Vora
CPC-A


----------



## CumaMason (Feb 9, 2011)

I was two months away from getting my "A" taken off before I was let go by my employer. Now, I can't find a job because of the "A". I really didn't want to spend the money since I'm almost there... but now I'm considering it.


----------



## theresa929 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am about to start the Coding Course. Is this Virtual Experience still available. I tried clicking on "Enroll" and it just sent me to my shopping cart. Do I have to take my exam before I can do the Virtual Experience?
Thank you


----------



## Kelly Smith (Aug 5, 2011)

*frogger cpc*



CumaMason said:


> I was two months away from getting my "A" taken off before I was let go by my employer. Now, I can't find a job because of the "A". I really didn't want to spend the money since I'm almost there... but now I'm considering it.



Do you mind me asking why your employer let you go so close to getting the A removed from your title?


----------

